# Trojan Alert!!



## Ken N Tx

I received an Adobe Update, on my PC, and it contained a Trojan Virus when I down loaded it!! Malwarebytes caught it..:encouragement:


----------



## LogicsHere

On what Adobe product?


----------



## shedevil7953

nice.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Ken, whenever I restart my pc I get a popup to update Adobe.  Always wondered if it was for real or not.  I've always declined so far. 

Is that the way it happens, or did you go on site to update?


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> I received an Adobe Update, on my PC, and it contained a Trojan Virus when I down loaded it!! Malwarebytes caught it..:encouragement:



Was it for Adobe Flash?  I haven't had any problems so far with that.


----------



## Denise1952

I think you have a virus-carrying pest in the screen of your laptop, or is that mine, LOL!!


----------



## AprilT

Ken, thanks for the alert.


----------



## kcvet

Adobe is big and fat and crawling with all kinds of spyware. they constantly update flashplayer.  I dumped it and now use foxit reader.


----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


> Ken, whenever I restart my pc I get a popup to update Adobe.  Always wondered if it was for real or not.  I've always declined so far.
> 
> Is that the way it happens, or did you go on site to update?


That is the one..


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> Was it for Adobe Flash?  I haven't had any problems so far with that.


Not sure


----------



## Georgia Lady

Last weekend I saw a little bug looked like a small spider or lice.  Did anyone else see it ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Georgia Lady said:


> Last weekend I saw a little bug looked like a small spider or lice.  Did anyone else see it ?



Yep...


----------



## AZ Jim

When I first saw the title here I thought it was concerning condoms.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I NEVER do the Adobe Update that comes up on our computer. A "little birdie" in my head says "no, don't do it" and I always follow what that "little birdie" tells me!


----------



## kcvet

the update console is on my PC when I turn it on. its always flashplayer and i have no problems. so far


----------



## Denise1952

Georgia Lady said:


> Last weekend I saw a little bug looked like a small spider or lice.  Did anyone else see it ?



LOL, if the name Ken was anywhere around, he's got the bug, LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

kcvet said:


> the update console is on my PC when I turn it on. its always flashplayer and i have no problems. so far


You won't see any change,but it is there!! Scan with Malwarebytes!


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> I NEVER do the Adobe Update that comes up on our computer. A "little birdie" in my head says "no, don't do it" and I always follow what that "little birdie" tells me!



I haven't had problems so far, but what I did when I got tired of seeing that is I googled it.  It said that it would come up if one of my plugins was outdated.  So I went into Firefox and shockwave needed an updated so I just did that.  I haven't seen the adobe popup lately but I sure get tired of it.  I know I've read on how to rid my puter of it but I'm too lazy to tackle it right now, LOL!


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> I NEVER do the Adobe Update that comes up on our computer. A "little birdie" in my head says "no, don't do it" and I always follow what that "little birdie" tells me!


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, Jim you nut!  DON'T SIGN ANYTHING CR!! LOL!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Google and download Malwarebytes..It is free..

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_horse_(computing)

http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> You won't see any change,but it is there!! Scan with Malwarebytes!



I'm gonna scan and see if I have any, it's time anyway, I also use MB's, and MS Essentials.


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> I'm gonna scan and see if I have any, it's time anyway, I also use MB's, and MS Essentials.


MS did not detect it!


----------



## Denise1952

I understand, Malwarebytes has been my best at those things.  I'm just starting Malwarebytes now


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> I understand, Malwarebytes has been my best at those things.  I'm just starting Malwarebytes now



If they find anything it will appear in "History" on the main page.


----------



## Denise1952

Yeah, nothing showed up ken, guess I didn't add the program that had the virus.  Only thing I did was update a plugin for shockwave.


----------



## tnthomas

kcvet said:


> Adobe is big and fat and crawling with all kinds of spyware. they constantly update flashplayer.  I dumped it and now use foxit reader.



+1 for dumping Adobe and using Foxit to read .PDF files.   *However*, be aware of the couple pieces of crapware that will also get installed, if you choose the the quick method of installation instead of  manually.


----------



## AprilT

I just doubled checked my pc, I actually got rid of adobe a long time ago and do have foxit and java.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I failed to mention that this happened on my desktop PC..


----------



## mpd

The other day, Flash Player update downloaded what they call "an aggressive Browser" called Vosteran. It hijacks and takes over your Browser Settings and sets itself up as your default. Eventually got rid of it with a programme called "Spy Hunter 4."


----------



## wmc1000

just ran malwarebytes and it did not find anything. I have the most recent adobe updates also.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Update: This morning I again got the Adobe Flash Update. This time I save it to file rather than download it directly to the desk top. I then scanned it with Malwarebytes and it came up clean. Downloaded with no problems..


----------



## kcvet

Ken N Tx said:


> Update: This morning I again got the Adobe Flash Update. This time I save it to file rather than download it directly to the desk top. I then scanned it with Malwarebytes and it came up clean. Downloaded with no problems..View attachment 12349



I got the update this morning to


----------



## Geezerette

It came up yest on my laptop. But I just ignored it.nothing I need it for. Thanks for the warnings about it.


----------

